# Fonts werden nicht erkannt



## airbond (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo ich würde gern die Schriftart Osaka Sans Serif benutzen. Sie wurde anfangs in Photoshop angezeigt, doch jetzt nicht mehr. Hab versucht die Schrift neu zu installieren, hab mir den Adobe Font Manager runtergeladen, leider alles vergebens :-(. Dieses Phänomen verhält sich leider auch mit anderen Schriften, kann mir bitte jemand helfen


Gruss Sven


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Mai 2008)

Hi du!

Ist die Schriftart denn beispielsweise in Word oder ähnlichen Programmen verfügbar? Dann könnte man wenigstens das ausschließen, dass es sich um ein "externes" Problem handelt.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## airbond (9. Mai 2008)

oh hab grad geguckt, geht in word auch nicht sehr seltsam. wie gesagt am anfang funktionierte sie in photoshop, auf einmal nicht mehr. hast du dir die schrift mal geladen und bei dir geschaut? wäre nett!

gruss


----------



## ShadowMan (12. Mai 2008)

Ich hab sie leider nicht, tut mir leid. Aber hast du denn irgendwas verändert, dass sie jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr geht? Denn von jetzt auf gleich passiert das normalerweise nicht einfach so.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## airbond (12. Mai 2008)

der witz ist, ich hab den font gelöscht und wieder neu installiert, er ging und wurde angezeigt.seit heute wird er wieder nicht mehr angezeigt. ich muss ihn theoretisch jedes mal wieder aus dem fonts ordner löschen und wieder neu installieren,


----------

